# بحث عن المخارط والمكاشط والمثاقب



## طالب أنتاج (17 مايو 2009)

تكفون بغيت بحث عن المخارط والمكاشط والمثاقب ياليت يكون بالعربي وفيه تعمق وبالصور أخوكم سعد​


----------



## waelwww (12 يوليو 2009)

مشككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## الطائي علي (19 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ طالب انتاج لقد وضعت كتاب باللغة العربية فية الموضوع الذى تبحث عنه
وضعتة فى موضوع مستقل لكى يستفيد به عدد كبير من الاعضاء

وهذا رابط الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144561.html#post1188855


----------



## mahmod_1658 (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## م/هاني مصطفى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لكل ملك تاج وتاج الهندسة هندسة انتاج
يا جماعة اي حد يحتاج اي حاجة عن الانتاج وخصوصا عمليات التشغيل المختلفة سواء التقليدية او غير التقليدية او عن ال c.n.c انا تحت امره0
وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن تاخذ الدنيا غلابا
وما استعصى على قوم منال اذا الاقدام كان لهم ركابا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## elpond (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العربي 11 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك موظوع مميز وجزيت خيرا


----------

